# good luck coxy - matching panel 9th september



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

coxy 

good luck with matching panel tomorrow   not that you will need it  

can't wait to hear your news! 

ritz


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck for today hun.
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will go well.

Love
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for panel 

xx


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Good luck for tommorrow.
Sarah


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Luck for tomorrow.   

ShazJohn x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks ladies and special thanks to Ritzi for setting up this thread 

Am starting to get nervous now about tomorrow...have to be up at 5am to leave at 6am, 6 hr round trip for an hours meeting!

Will update tomorrow when home,

Julia x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Julia
Good luck for Panel tomorrow, hope that you manage to get a good nights sleep tonight and aren't too nervous. will be thinking of you,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hiya Julia Hunny 

Wishing you both all the very best for tomorrow   

Hope it all goes smoothly - and the journey isn't too bad oh and your SW falls asleep  

Cant' wait to hear your fabby news


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck....not as though you'll need it!!

love
Andrea
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck for panel

xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Julia and Mark xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks everyone, just got home now......our sw dropped a bombshell just as we pulled onto our drive that she is leaving the agency   but has told her new employer that she cant start until she has seen us settled with little one  , we get to meet her replacement tomorrow nite.

We were v nervous before panel, i was literally shaking but it went ok, it was quite daunting cos the room was massive and there was quite a lot of people on the panel, they asked why we wanted our little one, what was my plans for work after adoption leave, were we prepared for the health and emotional needs once little one is with us. Nothing we couldnt answer, then we were sent out and came back in and they said yes.........wow what a feeling!!!

the sw's then took us for lunch and i popped along the road and got them all a bouqeut of flowers (earned some brownie points there!  )

We head back up north on Monday to meet little one and then planning meeting is in the afternoon and intros to start 18th Sept, which is our wedding anniversary and also my late dad's b'day so its a extra special day for us.

I still dont think it has sunk in, will do when we get to meet her!

Julia x


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Congratulations

So pleased for you

ShazJohn x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Not long now until your be meeting you little one!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!

Not long to wait before meeting your little one, can't wait to read your posts when you do.

Celebrate.
Love
OT x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Julia
WOW hugest congratulations - how exciting!!!!!!!!! bet you can't wait to meet your little one,
lol
D
xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats Julia and Mark.We are so pleased for ya....not long now wow


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations Coy - wonderful news!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations hun

Your a MUMMY! oh and a DADDY!

xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Julia   

Hope you both have a great day meeting your daughter on Monday!

love
Cindy


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations  roll on intros!
emsina x


----------

